# WGAL 8 Lancaster, PA - video issues lately



## n3ntj

I've been noticing much more artifacting and green blocky screens lately while watching WGAL DT via D* HD LIL. The past 2 evenings, the condition has been much more frequent than normal.

Have others in this market (Harrisburg/Lancaster, PA) noticed this as well? It doesn't seem to be related to anything related to my setup. No trees in the way, no rain at the time. Not quick enough to switch over and get a signal strength reading on 103s transponder 15. Possibly a tweak needed at the DT signal collection site (at WHP-TV) for this area? D* isn't doing their signal caption A - D switch (for this market) until mid-Dec, so it isn't related to that.

I don't know if this issue is related solely to WGAL DT or other local stations too, since I don't watch the other channels as much.


----------



## dewd

Yes, I noticed this as well. I first noticed the sound was weird during last Sunday's football game. It sounded like an analog channel sounds when it is windy and your signal is week (static). This week I noticed the blocky screens and studdering.

I haven't noticed this on any other local.


----------



## braven

Yep, I've noticed it too.


----------



## braven

And as a matter of fact, it's getting worse. SNL was unwatchable last night and The Today Show is really bad right now.


----------



## drkashner

I have been having the same thing. I have the hr20-700 too. It used to be very infrequent, but since about 2 weeks ago, when channel 8 DT was off on Directv during the day for a couple of hours, it's been much worse.


----------



## n3ntj

Last night during the Redskins-Cowboys game, the PQ went all blocky and green several times. The screen didn't want to refresh for a few seconds. I was ready to go with my finger on the remote and flipped over to 8.1 (OTA through the HR20-700) and there were no issues at all with the OTA signal either time the D* feed crapped out. The issues were only on the D* satellite provided WGAL-DT (8.1) signal each time.

I also noticed that Saturday Night Live was really bad as well the other night on WGAL D* HD LIL.

Also, all of our area D* HD LIL stations went out last night around 11:04pm; I quickly checked 8, 21, 27, and 43 and all were out for a while. After about 3 or 4 minutes, they were back' possibly a short power outrage at the collection point (at WHP-TV). Glad I had a good antenna connected so I could go OTA or I would have missed part of the football game.

D*, are you seeing these threads? Can you please check into the problem with our HD Locals in our market? At times, the channels are unwatchable and we need to watch OTA (either with the TV's ATSC tuner or the built-in ATSC tuner in the HR20-700).


----------



## n3ntj

Update - I sent an email to D* about the problems that many of us are having with our HD locals in this market. The reply back to be indicated that I need to reboot my IRD. Obviously the person at D* didn't even actually read the email I sent to them. 

I specifically stated that rebooting does not fix the problem and that quite a few other D* customers in this market are having the same problem. I have also had reports about this problem on our local reflector (Harrisburg HDTV on yahoogroups), so it appears to be 'widespread' in this market with these channels. The OTA feeds are crystal clear, yet the D* provided HD locals have problems. Apparently, contacting D* isn't going to help fix the problem. Who else can we contact?

Also, I am still awaiting to find out when 27.3 (WHTM) and 10.3 (WCAU) will be added to the IRD's OTA channel list so we can view them with the IRD's ATSC tuner. After 3 emails to D*, they still have no idea what I am asking.

Sheeeeeesh...


----------



## n3ntj

I actually just found that there is a thread setup for HD LIL issues for various markets. I started a similar thread there.. we should probably continue the discussion over there, so D* can official see our problems.

Here is the official Harrisburg/Lancaster, PA HD LIL thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=137708


----------



## cadteacher

I have question for those of you in the WGAL 8 area. I just got rid of cable and will be putting up an antenna soon. I went to RadioShack and got a uhf/vhf antenna that is multi directional (via rf remote). I placed it in my attic and I cannot get 8 or 8.1. I can get 15.1, 27.1, 27.2, 27.3, 33.1. I understand the wgal is vhf and all the others are uhf, so what do you recommend? I really wanted to avoid a rotating antenna mounted on the side of chimney! Any ideas?


----------



## n3ntj

WGAL DT is on channel 58 which is UHF. If you can get WPMT 43.1 and WITF 33.1/33.3, you should be able to get WGAL DT with absolutely no problem. Aim your antenna towards York as 43.1 and 8.1 are both transmitting in Hellam just NE of York high on the mountains. WGAL DT will be going back to channel 8 (post Feb).

Where I am located (near Hershey), I can't get WHP 21.1/21.2 (using channel 4, but going back to channel 21 post-Feb). I can get WHTM 27.1/27.2/27.3 and WITF 33.1/33.3 OTA from here.

Approx. where are you located?


----------



## cadteacher

Thanks for the info. Unfortunately I can't get 43 or 8/58. I am located just a few miles north of Lancaster city on the north side of one the biggest hills in lancaster. I bought a vhf/uhf multi-directional antenna and have it in the attic. I am thinking about returning it and just making my own. According to antennaweb.org I need a red vhf to pick up wgal.? I am thinking I can make a directional antenna and I will be fine because I don't have to change the direction of the one I have now at all and I get 15.1,27.1,27.3 and 33.1, 33.3 perfectly. Will any of this change in feb? 

Thanks


----------



## cadteacher

Update:
I made an antenna out of coat hangers and it works a little better than the $50 radio shack multi-directional. 21 comes in clearer (is there a digital 21 yet) but I still can't get 43 or 8. Tomorrow I will on the roof and see if that helps. Will 8 be easier to get post Feb?


----------



## n3ntj

I wouldn't put any real expectations in those little Shady o' Rack antennas. I'd buy something or build something better. A good amp may be needed, esp. if you want the Philly stations. WHP-DT is currently on channel 4. No digital on ch. 21 yet. 

Here's info about our location stations and what's happening in Feb.-

WGAL channel 8 analog - Currently on channel 58 digital - Going back to channel 8
WLYH channel 15 analog - Currently on channel 23 digital and staying there
WHTM channel 27 analog - Currently on channel 10 digital and staying there
WHP channel 21 analog - Currently on channel 4 digital - Going back to channel 21
WPMT channel 43 analog - Currently on channel 47 digital and staying there
WITF channel 33 analog - Currently on channel 36 digital and staying there


----------



## cadteacher

Thanks for all your help so far. I love watching TV knowing that is not costing me a dime. I still cannot get the digital WGAL on 8.1 or 58 (poor signal strength) however the analog channel 8 comes in ok. Can I build vhf antenna that will pick it up? If so, any website recommendations? Currently I have coat hanger 8 bay type (I think that is what you would call it) antenna in the attic and I also have traditional rabbit ears that make it possible to get channel 8. I have the two antennas connected on a splitter. Any suggestions?


----------



## n3ntj

If you can receive WGAL's analog channel 8, you should be OK for post-Feb since they are going back to channel 8 for their digital broadcast. For the next few months, you will need a UHF antenna. If you can't get channel 8's current UHF digital signal with an 8 bay bowtie antenna pointed towards York and an inline amplifier, I don't know what else to suggest. Get the antenna up as high as possible and away from nearby metal to help minimize multi-path.


----------



## catnapped

WGAL is horrendous on Dish as well. Matter of fact, right now during the 11pm news, I'm staring at a pink screeen. Been this way for over 10 minutes after having been dropping out/pausing/stuttering for awhile.

(just came back though I don't expect it'll stay fixed for long)


----------



## n3ntj

Looks like it isn't just D* with issues with our local channels, but also E*. Would be nice if D* would simply take the fiber feed of WGAL-DT that WGAL has offered them.


----------



## mbazikos

Where you live do you get a signal from NBC10 WCAU or NBC11 WBAL? I know their signals overlap WGAL.


----------



## n3ntj

I am west of Lancaster and get all Phily channels OTA except for WPVI (6). I can get some of the Baltimore stations.


----------



## AntAltMike

Edit: I just noticed that this is a recently revived, 7 year old thread, making my reply meaningless.


----------

